# Aankondigingen van Open Source gerelateerde evenementen.

## garo

Post hier aankondigingen voor lan's,beurzen,meetings,... in Vlaanderen of Nederland die iets met Gentoo,Linux of Open Source te maken hebben.

PS: Wanneer de lan, beurs,meeting,... voorbij is veeg ik de aankondiging weg.

----------

## socialdefect

Op 18 september 2010 is er in de Koninklijke Bibliotheek in Den Haag een groot evenement rond de de internationale “Software Freedom Day”. Het doel van die dag is om vrije en open software onder de aandacht te brengen bij het grote publiek en om te laten zien dat software die vrij ontwikkeld is juist daardoor geen verborgen valkuilen bevat. Open software kan bijna altijd gratis gekopieerd worden en het mag gewoon aangepast worden mits je het onder dezelfde voorwaarden verder verspreid.

Dit jaar hebben de verenigingen NLLGG, HCC, NLUUG en ClubNix de handen ineen geslagen om een stevig  en vooral mooi evenement in Nederland neer te zetten dat zowel bedoeld is voor beginners als voor gevorderden.  Er zijn met name  lezingen en workshops die gericht zijn op de gewone gebruiker, met onderwerpen als multimedia, gaming en software voor dagelijks gebruik. En naast software gaat het ook om Vrije Content zoals vrij te delen films, muziek en informatie. Natuurlijk besteden we er ruim aandacht aan hoe belangrijk het om deze vrijheden te hebben en te houden.

Zeker zijn op dit moment een diepgaande lezing door Lieven Moors (muzikant uit "Das Pop") over professioneel werken met audio. Thomas de Graaff (Ubuntu NL) vertelt voor nieuwsgierige beginners over het populaire besturingssysteem Ubuntu Linux. En voor de experts geeft bijvoorbeeld Rubin Simons een lezing over openPCF (geautomatiseerde server configuratie). De Europese Free Software Foundation gaat in op het waarom van Vrije Software en de actualiteit. De dag zal worden afgesloten met een open source debat waarin we lekker gaan discussiëren over enkele actuele stellingen.

Naast de lezingen verzorgen we ook een bazaar waar u via stands informatie kunt krijgen en demonstraties kan bijwonen en kennis kan maken met de verschillende gemeenschappen hierachter.

Software Freedom Day is bedoeld voor iedereen die bewust bezig is of wil gaan met computers en software, media en informatie: jong, oud, geeks, nerds, gamers, enthousiastelingen, nieuwsgierigen en nieuwkomers; dus iedereen is welkom.  

Het programma begint om 10:30 uur, en de toegang is gratis. Meer informatie kunt u vinden op de website http://www.sfd2010.nl/.  

----------

